# Filtration question for Biocube 29 gal



## str8fancf (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a filtration question. I know there are many variations of ways to set up the 3 chambers in the back of the biocube, but if I could get some advise it would be great. So, here is how I have my biocube 29 set up:

Chamber 1:
-tossed the factory filter
-Heater
-bag of purigen

Chamber 2:
-filter floss on top of drip tray
-chemi pure below tray

Chamber 3:
-sponge filter

One question I have is should I replace the sponge filter in Chamber 3, or just leave it, and if I should replace it what should I use?

The sponge kinda slows down flow a little. I thought about putting filter floss there, but I am not sure if that would work. Any suggestions?

Also, should I even use the chemi pure? I just don't want to over filter.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

There's no such thing as over-filtration. Chemi-Pure is amazing stuff, so definitely keep using it. I would maybe put your bag of Purigen in the third chamber and take the foam out completely, as it'll just get loaded up with gunk without constant cleaning, and that'll just turn it into a nitrate factory. It also doesn't intercept gunk before it gets to your Purigen and Chemi-Pure when it's in the third chamber. You can fit a heater in the first chamber along with the stock filter cartridge, so that's what I'd recommend doing (just remember to change the cartridge regularly). Your second chamber is fine.


----------



## str8fancf (Dec 14, 2010)

Scuff said:


> There's no such thing as over-filtration. Chemi-Pure is amazing stuff, so definitely keep using it. I would maybe put your bag of Purigen in the third chamber and take the foam out completely, as it'll just get loaded up with gunk without constant cleaning, and that'll just turn it into a nitrate factory. It also doesn't intercept gunk before it gets to your Purigen and Chemi-Pure when it's in the third chamber. You can fit a heater in the first chamber along with the stock filter cartridge, so that's what I'd recommend doing (just remember to change the cartridge regularly). Your second chamber is fine.


Scuff,
Thanks for your advise. I like the idea of putting the purigen bag in the 3rd chamber. I will put it right where the sponge was. I think I will leave the filter floss on top of the drip tray in chamber 2 to take the place of the filter that was in chamber 1. Almost everyone in all the post i have read in this forum say to toss the factory filter in chamber 1. I think if I do what you said by putting the purigen in chamber 3 along with the chemi pure in 2 and the filter floss on top of the drip tray......should be an effective set up.

Another question for you if you have the biocube 29 gal tank. Seems like I have fairly good flow in the tank (especially after taking out the tab between chambers 1 and 2 to widen that slot) with the stock flow......however, would you recommend putting a small circulation pump in there? Or, do you think the stock one is good enough? I eventually want to add some soft corals in a couple of months.


----------

